
Lessons Learned from Digg: A Story of Love and Hate - theandym
http://sokkz.com/2010/09/25/lessons-learned-from-digg/
======
acconrad
I don't really know why this is still a discussion - Digg failed because its
an old dinosaur that had a high amount of upvote politics, superhuman power
users...ALL voting on useless content or content that was pushed by major news
publishers. Reddit is open and curtails to its users..how is this still up for
debate?

~~~
amackera
I wonder if Reddit is susceptible to the same kind of gaming that top users
did on Digg? Or is this something they've planned for? Methinks Reddit has
been spared since it's been out of the lime-light until recently.

~~~
rtperson
Reddit is somewhat susceptible. I have no inside track on my info, but the
admins seem to have built some sneaky mechanisms for dealing with problematic
users. My favorite is the practice of "ghosting" accounts, where it looks to
the account user like their comments, upvotes, etc. are being counted when in
reality they are invisible to the rest of the community. It seems to work.

Of course, for all Reddit's antipathy toward Digg, they had the advantage of
learning from Digg's mistakes.

